# Wow! You need to see this.



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm01: 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302854263096862


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## MarilynnsHandmades (Jan 26, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## lilyva (Mar 14, 2015)

I learned to crochet bead tubes that way about 1970.Many bead books at the time provided instructions for stringinf the beads to form the pattern.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely. Wonder what it was used for.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> Lovely. Wonder what it was used for.


A necklace.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my. That is lovely!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I made a tiny beaded pouch from a kit I bought in a gallery in Freeport, ME, on 9-11-01 !! We had just learned that the Twin Towers had been hit, and a usually-bustling tourist town was nearly devoid of all humans. As we drove home to CT, down the very same roads the terrorists had driven over just a few hours earlier, my partner and I were silent--just listening to the reports on the radio. There just were no words to exchange--incredulity often cannot be verbalized.

I've never used the pouch--I doubt I ever will--but I keep it as a reminder, as if I'd ever forget that horrific day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

gorgeous.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like a bracelet to me.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow is right....


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I made a tiny beaded pouch from a kit I bought in a gallery in Freeport, ME, on 9-11-01 !! We had just learned that the Twin Towers had been hit, and a usually-bustling tourist town was nearly devoid of all humans. As we drove home to CT, down the very same roads the terrorists had driven over just a few hours earlier, my partner and I were silent--just listening to the reports on the radio. There just were no words to exchange--incredulity often cannot be verbalized.
> 
> I've never used the pouch--I doubt I ever will--but I keep it as a reminder, as if I'd ever forget that horrific day.


The memories of that day will not be forgotten for quite a long time.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow is right !


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Wow that is really something special. Are their any directions anyplace?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW


----------



## enelra (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful !!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hillclimber222 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow - what a beautiful result!!!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------

